# Aim for mac troubles...and a question



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok im new to macs so i dont know my way around them 100%
i downloaded AIM 4.7 for macs, and when i run it it works fine for less than 5 minutes....or until i start looking at peoples infos and what not...it just crashes...i even tried getting rid of it and re downloading it but no help...any ideas?
also, like on my pc, i would often visit sites that have videos on them...and when you click to see the videos, they would go into a temporary internet file or folder or something like that which i would clean out by doing the disk cleaning.....now when i do that with my mac, are any files saved or do they automatically delete themselves after i watch the videos?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

If you have it available, why not just use iChat, which is built-in Apple application?

Or at least AdiumX?
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/email_chat/adiumx.html
There are more recent updates available for AdiumX too - check around.

Other applications via Apple for chat/email:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/email_chat/

AOL's AIM is not really all that well supported, and has many issues w/ crashes.


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok but what about my second issue...of where temporarily "downloaded" info goes?


----------



## PunkPyro912 (Jan 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

wherever you tell it to download, the internet cache is what your thinking of..just do a search of what it is that you downloaded make sure it looks throuhg invisible folders.


----------

